# Belt grinder setup for chisel sharpening



## AlanZ (Apr 1, 2009)

Greetings all.

I'm just plunging headlong into the world of turning, and have a question about some chisel sharpening options.

I recently received a Nova Sharpening Center jig

http://www.teknatool.com/products/Other/Sharpening_Centre/Sharpening_centre.htm

And although I can set it up with a bench grinder, I'd really rather prefer to use my 2"x72" variable speed Bader belt grinder.

Now for the interesting question. I have both and 8" wheel, and a combination platen for the grinder, and I'm not sure which to use with the jig. I can rig up pretty much any kind of support.


Using the wheel places an 8" rubber wheel behind the belt, and would produce a grind similar to an 8" bench grinder (resulting in a slightly concave grind).
Using the combination platen places a vertical flat metal platen behind the belt (resulting in a flat grind). I can easily remove the toolrest from in front of the platen.
Here's what the options look like:










So, which would you choose, and why?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 1, 2009)

Just looking at the pictures it seems that the wheel would be the first thing I tried. It will give you a hollow grind which can be dressed a few times with a diamond stone before you have to return to the grinder. You'll have to give us a review on how that teknatool sharpening jig works. I've had a similar one on the shelf for years that was a gift. It's never been used.


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 1, 2009)

The question is whether a flat grind is preferable to the hollow grind?


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a upright belt sander for skews---has a blue belt made for metal.


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 1, 2009)

Gary,

Is there a reason you don't do your gouges and other chisels on the belt sander?

It appears to me that skews and parting tools might benefit from a flat grind.  But I don't know if the other tools actually benefit from a hollow grind on a wheel, or if folk are just used to doing it that way because it's convenient.  i've heard negative comments about 6" grinders (or 8" wheels worn down) because of the accentuated hollow grind.  So, i have the opportunity to choose the grind, but don't have experience with the pros and cons of the grinds for these tools.

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Dario (Apr 1, 2009)

AlanZ said:


> The question is whether a flat grind is preferable to the hollow grind?



I believe most prefer flat.  That is why the bigger 8" wheel is preferred over 6".  But...having a slight hollow helps ease hand honing/re-touching.

Try using both setup and see which one you prefer.

Question...how much does that belt grinder setup cost?  I want one!!! DROOL  :biggrin:


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 1, 2009)

I've had the variable speed 1.5 HP Bader III for a number of years.  I believe the current price is about $2,200 for one with an 8" wheel.  The combo platen adds another $240

I originally bought it with the intention of making knives, but I've put that on hold while I persue a host of other interests.  It's a great tool to have around the shop in any case.  With a 30 grit belt, boy can it remove steel!  Put a micro grit or a leather belt on it, and you can put an edge on a scalpel <vbg>


----------



## Wildman (Apr 2, 2009)

Either belt sander configuration will allow you to sharpen your tools. May take some time to get jig set up to get results that you want.


----------



## Art Fuldodger (Apr 2, 2009)

Without the hollow grind, you can't really rub the bevel, I don't think.


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Art,

I don't understand your comment about rubbing the bevel.  Can you please explain?  A hollow grind is a concave grind.

Thanks


----------



## Wildman (Apr 4, 2009)

So, what configuration have you tried, and how well does it work for you?


----------



## Dario (Apr 4, 2009)

Art Fuldodger said:


> Without the hollow grind, you can't really rub the bevel, I don't think.



Why not?  

I use a skew that is sander sharpened and it doesn't have a hollow grind but I sure rub the bevel.


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 4, 2009)

I haven't tried setting up either configuration yet.  Still pondering the options, and I've got lots of other things to do before mounting the jig.  I'd rather not have to build two different support for the jig, but I might design a mount that will work with either configuration.


----------

